# Another Record Missouri Catfish



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a Pic of a New Missouri State Record Flathead caught on the Missouri River,99 pounds.












big rockpile


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow.

Although I've wondered what people do with those "record" catches. Do they mount them? Eat them? Would a catfish that big actually taste good? And, if so, can you imagine how many catfish nuggest you could get outt'a that sucker???


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

well that one I believe was going to get released back in the might Mo, don't know if it happened or not.
but as far as big cats go we've ate several in 40-60lb range and they taste great. I'd rather catch one big cat that I have to hang to skin then a dozen smaller cats. a couple years ago we had some succesfull trotlining of big flathead and big blues along with lots of decent channels. we had a fish fry at my wifes familys and all the fish was mixed together and everyone ate everything, later after bellys were full, I was told by one person "good cooking and glad you didn't have any of them old mudcats (flathead) in there", lol. I didn't have the heart to tell him there was some 20-40lb flatheads that where filleted and fryed up,lol.


----------



## maleyfarm (Jun 28, 2010)

p.s. that fish was caught about 15 miles from my house where I fished alot last year but not once this year due to the river running bank full all spring/summer, guess I need to get my butt out there and fight the driftwood and current.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Here is a Pic of a New Missouri State Record Flathead caught on the Missouri River,99 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shucks, we use those things for bait down here.:hysterical:
Just joshing, nice looking fish.

.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

New Missouri State Record and World Record Blue Cat was caught this year to, 130 pounds


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep both Missouri records. Big flats are great eating but blues and channel lose quality after they get so big. I'd rather dress 20 3 lbers that are a renewable resource then one 50lb blue or 40lb channel and the little ones will taste better. Big blue record fish died and was slated to be filleted. I'd hate to sit down to a meal of that polluted monarch, slimey bologna would taste better and be healthier.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't personally like any catfish over about 4lbs. I'd rather clean a whole stringer of little ones than one big one.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

My personal preference/cutoff for blues is also 4 lbs or so. Channel depends on the time of year etc but up to 6lbs or so arent bad. 70lb flatheads are good eating but we try not to kill big ones anymore and usually 25lbs or so is our cutoff for flats. If we're hard up for fillets they are all in danger. For several years we only kept fryin pan size ones for us but we got to keeping others again.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Some of the best channel cats that we've eaten were those in the 15-25 pound range but caught in late April or early May. They spent the entire winter using up every drop of fat that they had stored the summer before. Memorial Day was usually when we quit going for cats and switched to bass, crappies, and panfish for a month. After 4th of July, rods put away for the season.

Martin


----------

